# Auckland here we come



## Macbeth (May 12, 2014)

Hi everyone

We are a Scottish/Irish family of 3 that have been living in Canberra for the past 2 years. We are making the hop over to Auckland. My hubby left before us as his company needed him to start a.s.a.p, we were one week out on our daughters passport for the visa requirements, so he went on ahead while we waited. We thought instead of renewing her Irish passport we would apply for her first UK passport so that finally we were all travelling on the same 'type' passport. Anyway started the dogs blood testing yesterday and should be arriving in 2 weeks. Woohoo. So excited about starting another adventure. I think though the dogs are going to disown us!! All the way from Ireland and back on one of those noisy flying machines again!! I think having the beach close again will more than make up for it. Removers are coming in on Thursday/Friday so at least the furniture is almost 2 weeks ahead of us. I can't believe it takes 4 weeks to get from Oz to NZ and that's if Customs don't do a complete check.

We have rented a house around Botany Downs. Hubby moved in last week
I have a few questions.....

1. Does anyone live in the Botany/Howick areas? If so how do you find living there?
2. Schools? The estate agent recommended Willowbank Primary. I am planning in visiting all the schools we are in the zone for. Does anyone have experience of schools in these areas?
3. Dog walking areas? Does anyone know of any really good dog walks? Mine do 5km ever morning round our local off leash reserve which has loads of different walks (and snakes) so it keeps it interesting for the woofs and me. Looking for walks like that rather than a dog park.
4. How have you settled into NZ/Auckland life?

I probably have another million questions....lol....that will no doubt be more important so be prepared I might be back annoying you


----------

